# Have to Login each time ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you know ??? I have to login in everytime to post & see moderator forum - I check the remember me when I login


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll look into it. You could in the meantime try clearing your temporary Internet files. But if I remember right...Fetch aren't you a Netscape user?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

No I'm using IE now & I just cleared my temps ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is anyone else reading this having this issue as well? I want to know if this is an isloated incident or common. I do know where to start looking, but don't want to do any global changes until I know it's a global problem.

I'll contact you fetch on the side.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have to do the same thing.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

On my work computer I must log in everytime. At home it is a 50/50 prop. Half the time it works half it does not.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

I'll try to figure it out during a low-user time period this week.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here...on my school computer I don't have to,but at home I do,even though checking automatic log-in box.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

I wiped my cookies, and have been testing it with different cookies settings and it's working for me now..... but I'm curious if it's fixed for you guys as well.

Just drop me a quick line if it's continuing.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I still have to log in each time & it doesn't show when there are new topics, or the Moderator forum does not come up unless I re-login each time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't have to log in each time now,but it doesn't show which posts are new on the forum.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll try again when it slows today.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

mine was working - now its back to where it was ???


----------

